# Anyone have a SkyCaddie?



## CHCC116 (Jun 13, 2006)

Are they as good as they make it sound? Are the yardages accurate? any and all feed back will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> any and all feed back will be greatly appreciated.


You asked for it. Here it comes. 

SkyCaddies are the worst, most useless invention ever concocted by the mind of man.  Not that SkyCaddies are bad as far as range finders go. It's just that range finders are a horrible substitute for a pair of eyes. You already have 100, 150, and 200 yd markers as well as sprinkler heads with yardages on them. Even if you knew that your shot was 138 yds, but it was uphill so it was playing 143, that still doesn't factor in wind, lie, firmness of the green, etc. Even if there was a range finder that could factor all that in, it would still be useless. Do you have a swing in mind that could propel the ball exactly 143 yards? Didn't think so. But could you subconsiously compute the distance, elevation, etc. and hit a shot with reasonable distance control? Of course.

Think of it this way. Pretend you're on a driving range with no landmarks-just flat, even grass. Then a hidiously overpriced electronic device tells you to hit a shot 173 yards. Could you do it? Now, add a green with a flagstick in it, some trees, a small fairway, and some tall heather on the left. Now could you hit it to the green without knowing the exact distance? Of course you could, people do it all the time. 

A rangefinder cannot hit the shot for you- what it thinks doesn't matter. It will tell you to fire at the pin everytime, even if it is guarded by two bunkers in front and OB behind it. You have eyes for a reason. Use them.

/end of rant


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

a range finder will help but sky caddie is mucho overkill.


----------

